# Goldies IVF/ICSI Part 14



## Rachel

New home Goldies. 

Lots of love and luck xxxx


----------



## Flopsy

Hi Goldies,

More bad news from me. This cycle is not progressing well as I am not responding to the drugs. Beginning to wonder if a long cycle (with downregging) was a good idea or if something else is happening.

Had my first scan today (day 6 of stims) and not much happening. One follicle on my left ovary and a few very small ones on my right.  The problem is that the left one is so much bigger than the others the doctor thinks we will have problems 1. getting any others on the left and 2. letting the right ones catch up.

Still on 450iu of Gonal-F. Bloods tomorrow and another scan on Monday I hope.Feeling very sad and have come home for a big cry.

On my last 2 cycles I responded very well to Puregon and had lots of good follies by this point. Don't know why this would happen. Maybe it could be the Humira (immune modulator). Not sure at all.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.

with love from,


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone and thanks for the advice you've kindly given me.  No, the hospital haven't indicated to me why they think my IUI attempts failed.  I asked when I went up for my consultation if there were any further tests he thought I needed but was just told I needed another hormone screening and also one for HIV as they would be having to store my eggs ?!  I have no idea if I have any other health problems because basically they haven't offered to check !  I see the doc on Feb 11 so I'm going to ask lots of questions then !!!!  Also I found it interesting about the E2 level mentioned.  I am just so thankful that I've found this site as it seems the hospitals keep you in the dark on so many things !? I find the whole issue of IUI and IVF confusing anyway...  Thanks again to everyone who answered me.  Lots of love to all and LOTS of luck too.


----------



## Laine

Hi Goldies,

Have been reading your news but not posting ... just had to respond and send Flopsy a really big hug....hang in there hun.

Laine x


----------



## kelly-michelle

Hello to all.  I think I'm on the right site as I'm now 46.(apologies if I'm not) This is my first actual post I've logged on from time to time but never really thought I had anything to say.I did always gain comfort from what I read. I never thought that we would even get 'that phone call' from the clinic after 5 yrs of being on the w/l for DE.  
I had a baseline scan on 6th Jan (got a few fibroids apparently nothing to worry about) and got a phone call at work from very excited dh, saying the clinic said start taking my progynova Tuesday 11th as the donor had started her period.  If all goes well we could be ET within the next 2wks.  It's all just happened so quickly, that I'm still in an excited shock. 
I think this may be our one and only chance/attempt due to funds and my age. If this is meant to happen then it will and we will have our little miracle. 
Thanks to all for being there even though you didn't know it. 
Love and big positive hugs and prayers 
Kelly-Michelle


----------



## albali

Hello. Just read your post and wish you all the vey best.


----------



## albali

Hello goldies. I posted here before but have stopped for a while because it all seemed too much. I'm back though and just wanted to tell my bit of experience maybe to give a bit of hope to some goldies.I was waiting to start a cycle despite my consulatnat saying go straight to the DE list concluding that at 45 with a FSH of 16 I was a no hoper. I insisted to try a cycle and took myself off for some months and tried chinese medicine and acupuncture to reduce my fsh. I stopped that after a few months (too dear, too time consuming, no change). Ordered my ivf drugs and  waited for af to arrive. Didnt arrive and I thought typical, no af, menopause has started. But no. I was pg naturally. Astonished of course. Sadly it only lasted 8 weeks and then I had a m/c. Had D and C (sept 2004)to clear things up and waited for first af to start ivf cycle. Af didnt arrive for 2 months waited for another 2 cycle and then started on 4th Jan 2005.Menopur 300 and buserilin. Response and scans zilch because apparently the corpus luteum is being kept going by the buserilin. So now I'm  trying again with clomid- 2 years after the fisrt try. So, hope that gives some food for thought for people. I didnt want to say anything before because there seems to be no conclusion to  offer but I think now the real value of this place is on going  exchange of experiences so thats my contribution.  Good luck and love to you all. albali xx


----------



## Flopsy

Dear Albali,

Thank you for posting to this thread and sharing your story. I am so very sad to read about your miscarriage and then the subsequent problems.

May I please ask you a question about one particular part? So sorry if this is insensitive.

You mentioned that on one attempt the Buserlin kept the corpus luteum going and there was no response. I am afraid that I may be going through something similar and would like your advice on how I could tell.

I started downregging on Boxing Day and started stimms 7 days ago. I did not respond to the stimms as they expected and I am now 450u of Gonal-F. The scan showed one large follie on the left and some very small ones on the right. Could the one on the left be the corpus luteum after all?

Any advice could be appreciated as I am deeply worried.

With warmest regards,


----------



## Mummyof2

Flopsy - my last IVF cycle was cancelled as I did not have any response to the stimming as I was shut down from the Burselin too well.  That beeping burselin was in my system for about 3 months giving me false fsh readings of 3 instead of my usual 6.  I was told that I needed to have a short protocol next time as I had responded too well to the shut down side of things.  As it has turned out we did not have the money for another attempt and felt that £8K was enough spent in the pursuit of another child when we could adopt but that is just how things turned out for us.  Hugs to you.

Albali - I too had a natural pregnancy and then miscarriage in September 2004, despite all odds of getting pregnant naturally due to dh mf.  It is a bitter blow to have a mc but gives hope that it will happen again and the baby will stick this time.

All the best

J


----------



## Lois

Hi Goldies

Belated Happy new Year to you all.

Flopsy - hope things will turn out better for you.

Love to everyone else.

Loisxxx


----------



## Flopsy

Thank you so much Lois, Jenni and Laine for all of your kind words, help and hugs.

Jenny - thank you for reminding me of your experience. It really brings home to me how bad downregging can be for us and what a mistake the clinic may have made.

***I've just had a call from the clinic to say that my E2 levels have doubled (from 500 to 1000) and they are a little more confident about this cycle***

I must say that I don' t feel this way at all. The big test moment will be the scan tomorrow (Monday) morning to see if this increased level is reflected in more follicles.  Hopefully then I will see the good results and feel stupid for over-reacting and panicking this weekend. What a gamble to take though!

To say that I am worried is an understatement. When I discussed different cycles at the clinic I specifically said that I did not want to down-reg. At the Hammersmith they said they would never do this for an over-40 as we often have problems "coming back" and that is exactly what seems to have occured.

I've already blown our drugs budget as they "fine tune" my dose.  This would not have happened on a short cycle - would it?

The specific worry that I have is the large follicle on my left ovary. The doctor who scanned me said it is unlikely that any others will grow there because it is so large. Well, how did this happen? Did it grow large because I did not respond to the early dosages of Merional?

Will I now get enough follies on my right side to make this worthwhile and will we be be able to afford the huge doses of gonal-f if this goes on forever? Because we are using sperm from a post-cancer biopsy we need plenty of eggs to make thawing this sperm worthwhile.

If we don't get enough follies it is may not be not worth thawing a precious vial of DH's sperm biopsy. We waste all the money on Humira, IVIG this cycle unless I can think of a plan B and one is formulating. *****To transfer our two remaining frosties and use these if the current follies do not prove useful.*****

I guess that it is a wait and see until tomorrow.  Not sure how feasible plan B is...

Thank you once again for listening.  Sorry about the rant!

With love to all the Goldies from,


----------



## Mummyof2

Flopsy - hope all goes well for you at the scan.  I can well see your dilemma re dh's sperm.  At least you have a good plan B as follow up.  Hugs to you for the worry.  I was annoyed with my clinic for down regging me.  It is all fine tuning to them but it is cost to me as those drugs are so expensive and then to cancel the cycle as I had no response .....  

Lois - happy new year to you as well.

Sarah - see you on Monday  

All the best

J


----------



## daisyg

Hi Goldies,

Flopsy, I hope things improve for you after the scan.  I agree with Jennifer that it's good you have a back-up plan.

I have just been put on an IUI cycle by the Lister.  I'm not sure about this at all.  The doc. reckoned I had as good a chance as ivf if I recruited more follies (she's got me on 450iu Puregon a day).  Now I'm confused, because I was saving my money for ivf at Cornell, or 1 ivf here and 1 DE cycle in Spain.    I got a different opinion from Dr. Thum at the Lister.  He advised me to go to the States.  I think I might abandon this cycle because it will end up costing me about £2k which is money I can't afford.

Why does this have to be so hard?

Wishing you all the best.
Daisy
xx

Daisy
x


----------



## sas jane v

Hi goldies

have posted on the childfree thread and feel that this is probably it now - time to think about getting off the IF rollercoaster after nearly 12 years of it !!!

  will probably pop in from time to time and hope you are all ok - I guess some of you will be faced with this decision someday and hope we can help each other thru to those still trying dont forget the rest of your life too as it can take you over at times

  thanks for all your kind words over the last year or so its time for some soul-searching now but there is some sense of relief mixed in there with every other emotion possible...at least we tried and boy did we try

      take care all

        sarah x

p.s.Jenny -see you at 6 then tonight !


----------



## Flopsy

Oh Daisy,

Sending tons of sympathy! How are you going with follies today? Will that determine your decision to abandon the cycle or not?

There has been some discussion on the "immunology support" Yahoo group about different protocols for the over 40's. Can you remind me what the Cornel does?

The Immunology support group was discusses SIRM's "Estrogen priming LP" which obviously attracted my attention after recent fiasco.

Here's a link for anyone interested:

http://www.haveababy.com/infert/poorresponder.asp

Thank you for all of the advice and help. Hope things are looking up for you.

With love from,


----------



## Flopsy

Dear Sarah,

Will read the other thread and respond to you there as well.  I know that this has been a difficult process for you and you have also had the health problems of your DH to consider.

I really do admire that way that you kept fighting & trying under circumstances that were so very hard.

Thank you so much for all of your help and support!

You are right about this decision being one that many of us on this thread will face. In fact, it is beginning to look more attractive for me the more cycles we do.

Wishing you all the best for the future!

With love from,


----------



## Flopsy

Hi Girls,

Sorry to monopolise this thread with bad news.

Just had a call to say that my blood test results are back. They monitor estradiol levels and I had bloods taken this morning. My estradiol levels have actually dropped since yesterday. Not much but it should be going up rather than down.

This rather contradicts the scan this morning that showed a little more life on my ovaries than before. Still one prominent follicle on the left, the possibility of a couple more small ones on the left (totally unexpected). On the right a few small ones.

Bizarre or what?

They have asked me to call the doctor later tonight and discuss.

Any advice appreciated.

My ideas :

1. Change to Puregon (from Gonal-f) which I did respond to. I have some in the fridge and it is still OK date-wise. See what happens tomorrow.

2. Cut the dose of Suprefact and allow my own bodies hormones to take over a little. See what happens. Don't know how to stop the LH surge though.

3. Activate Plan B.  Give up now.  Change to a FET cycle and transfer the two survivors to the new clinic.

Ideas/advice appreciated.

with love from,


----------



## dollyzx

Hi Goldies 
Not posting much at the moment as I'm finding things are really getting on top of me just now , however just wanted to say 
Sarah - thinking of you lots , you have made the bravest of decisions & one I'm not too far away from ! I wish you luck in all you do . 
Flopsy - what a difficult position to be in , I think you have too listen to your consultants advice but at the end of the day go with what is right for you & DH . May be give this cycle a chance if you have 3 follies they may be the ones & then you will still have your frosties to fall back on . Good luck whatever you decide .
Daisy - hope all is OK with you 
Too ALL other Goldies , wishing you all well in all you do 
Love Dollyzx xx


----------



## daisyg

Hi Goldies,

Sarah - I wish you all the best moving on to the next stage.  Yes, this is an issue I may have to grapple with soon and part of me would like to stop now with my own eggs and move to DE just to increase the chances.  Wishing you the very best for the future.

Flopsy - Sorry about this cycle.  Not sure what you should do, but hope you and the consultant can formulate a plan. 
Here is the protocol I was on at Cornell:-
300iu Puregon plus 150 Repronex (FSH/LH) per day.
Orgalutran. Pregnyl trigger. After retrieval, 4 days of steroids and anti-biotics plus 1cc progesterone in oil injections daily.
The was a good protocol for me and I made 6 garde A embryos (12,9,8,6,6,6 cells) which were all transferred.  Cornell's live birth rate over 43 years is 9-10%.  They have a better success rate over 40 than SIRM.

Dolly - Sorry things are getting to you right now. Thanks for posting.

I am in an awful mental state.  I think I've realisted that this is my last cycle with own eggs and I'm terrified of making the wrong decision.  The Doc. at the Lister suggested IUI, but I would like to abandon because the odds are so low.  I have got pg 3 times with ivf never with iui, so it makes sense to me to do ivf for the last cycle.

The question is can I afford to go back to Cornell?? Even Dr. Thum thinks I have a better chance there so...??

Thanks for listening to my rambling.  Wishing the best for all of us for 2005.
Daisy
xx


----------



## crocodile

hi 

I have never posted on here but have read all your posts and followed your progress.  I guess and please please don't take this wrongly that if I posted on the sites that weren't age related I could kid myself that age didn't matter, but the fact is that it does - to some extent.

Anyway what has made me post here today is because I have seen Flopsy's latest post on this and the ICSI board and Sarah (aka SAS Jane) and now Daisy's and I just wanted to put in my point of view on all I have read for what its worth....but before I do I just wanted to say that I am 42 am not a career woman or anything you read in the press that seem to categorise us all, yes I do have a very good job but I met my lovely DP when I was 34 after a few years I got pregnant and then had a ectopic where I nearly died and then have had (due to complications from the op after the ectopic)three ops in the last two years and two cancer scares before we finally got the go ahead for IVF phew!!!)

So anyway I just wanted to say that 

Sarah - I know your DH has health probs and I totally admire your strength.  Whilst I really admire your decision (and I think this is one I will have to reach at some point and it must be really hard - my DP will not even entertain donor eggs) anyway at the very least I think it will take the pressure of both of you and maybe,  just maybe, with the pressure off you and your DH may have time to be yourselves and talk and come to decisions that don't have time dictating to you. You both have so much to contend with as it is, but having a little bit of time to To be yourselves will help you talk. 
And ,maybe the end result will be the same or maybe he will be happy to see France (sorry was it there you went befor xmas) but you cannot say (as you pointed out in your post that you haven't tried everything, I really really wish you luck for the future)

Daisy, listen to your heart - what feels right for you - just sit quietly and whatever comes into your head - write it down and the answer will come to you.  The doctors give you opinions based on history facts but no emotion, go with your heart and whatever the outcome thats what meant to be. Thats the way I am looking at it. I know whatever happens I have to accept even if its not what I want, wherever it is where I end up is where I am meant to be and no amount of money, tears, heartache or experience will change it or take me to a better place

I truly wish you all well

Croc

PS flopsy I posted earlier on the ARGC board for you I really hope something happens to salvage this cycle or your frosties are successful


----------



## Mummyof2

Daisy - I would go to Cornell if you can afford it mainly for the fact that they will transfer so many embryos - no wonder they have a 9-10% success rate.  I just wish that docs here would do the same.  It is ludicrous to just put the best looking embryos back when they could be flawed.  Put them all back I say.

Croc - thanks for your post and I wish you all the best at your wedding and for your IVF.  I was 42 when I had my first IVF and I got pregnant with twins - sadly lost them both to miscarriage later. 

Dolly - Hugs to you.

Flopsy - sorry, I've no advice for you not being medical myself.  I think you will just have to be advised by your consultant and keep your fingers crossed.  Hope those follies keep growing and you end up with an unexpected bumper crop - it does happen.  Or could you not change to IUI?  It is so difficult for you in that your dh has only a limited amount of stored sperm - hugs to you for all the worry.

Sarah - it was lovely to see you last night. Looking forward to the 11th.

Hi to everyone else.

J


----------



## Lois

Hi Goldies

Still thinking about you Flopsy 

Thinking about everyone else too but just need sometime to catch up.

Love to you all as always.

Loisxxx


----------



## Flopsy

Dear Goldies,

What a truely fabulous bunch you are! Thank you Jenny, Lois, Croc, Daisy, Dolly, Laine and all.

Firstly sending big hugs to Dolly and Daisy who are also going through a bad time.

Daisy - I'm not thinking straight right now so wanted to wish you all the best for this horrible decision you face. Will be thinking of you and hoping it goes OK.

We are still trying to salvage what we can from this cycle. 

Switched from GonalF to Puregon and the ovaries ARE showing some more signs of life. E2 levels also went up. Too soon to tell if this is too late or not. The dominant follicle on the left seems to be the problem as she is stopping any others from growing there.

The clinic is happy to consider Plan B (the frosties) and I am arranging from them to be transferred. However, too soon to tell if this is feasible.

Will have to post this message now as this is second attempt.

With love to all the Goldies from,


----------



## Mummyof2

flopsy - sounding good to me    thinking of you x


----------



## Fee

just catching up with all you ladies. 

Daisy - Firstly - I wouldn't go for IUI for my last go either. I think you are right to go for IVF. As the girls say - follow your heart. 

Flopsy - hun I cannot imagine what constant anxiety you must be feeling. I really hope everything works out without you wasting money on the wrong course of txt.

I'm just doing my final txt - hoping our last embie will make it past the defrost. Think I'd do another IVF if we had the money as we never put our names down on the d/e list - but I don't think we'll ever have enough funds to go again, so this is definitely our swan song. 

Fee xxxxxxx


----------



## crocodile

Fee,

Just wanted to wish you lots and lots of luck

Croc


----------



## Laine

Hi Goldies

Flopsy - Thinking of you lots xxx

Dolly - You know we are here for you if you need to talk x

Hi to everyone else 

Laine


----------



## buzz

Hello one and all!

Big hugs to all - we all seem to be on that uphill struggle again...what is going on!?

A question...I am due to start my donor cycle - commencing this saturday with a large decapetyl injection...now the weird thing is that for once, I am sure I have ovulated naturally, and I have the decision to make as to whether to give this month start date a miss...just in case a miracle...

I know I am going to feel like crap if it is a negative, but what to do...the clinic said that I could go and have a blood test done, but I don't reckon that any hcg would be measurable - I would only be 3 weeks into this cycle...and that is what we call early testing!!!

What to do...do I wait, or do I take the decapetyl as previous history has shown that I don't stand a cat in hells chance of getting pregnant naturally!!!

dawn xx


----------



## daisyg

Hi Goldies,

Flopsy - Glad you've seen some improvement in response.  Hoping for the best for you. 

Fee - Praying for your frostie and you to make it this time.

Croc - Thank you for your kind post.  Sorry you have really been through the mill too, but glad you can move forward with the ivf.

Sarah, Lois, Jenny, Dawn, Dolly and all the Goldies - Hope you are ok. 

Short post but wanted to say thank goodness for all of you and your support.

Love
Daisy
xx


----------



## crocodile

Hi everyone, I know everyone on here is going through it one way or another but I really need the benefit of your experience.  

We finally went for our follow-up appointment last night from our tx in oct. And I am really down today and cannot stop crying, because I wasn't prepared for what I heard.

Even though we had pretty much made our minds up to move to the ARGC n May I wanted to know what our consultant had to say.  I knew my age would be a factor but other than that I thought we had done ok last time.  We managed 5 eggs all fertilised, however one was a defective embryo one was a grade 3 and the other 3 (which got put back), we were told at the time, by the embroyologist grade 1's, two four cell and one six cell.

Last night we were told that one of the embryos (the 6 cell) was a grade one - two and they were all slow growing, which indicated my age was a major factor.  He said he would normally have expected them to be eight cells on a three day transfer.  He also said where he would have given us a 12-15% chance before our first tx it was around 10% and he would only recommend us doing one more tx. We spoke to the embryologist the morning of the ET and she told us that now we had reached ET and had good embryo's we had a 25-30% chance of sucess, she never mentioned anything about slow growing embryos.

I am devastated, I cannot understand how before tx and with all the hurdles you have to jump i.e responding to drugs, ec, fertilisation etc he gave us a 12-15% chance and now knowing we crossed all of them he only gives us a 10% that doesn't make sense. I feel as if he has taken all my hope away and maybe we are chasing a dream that will never be filled.
My DP thinks he is just being honest, but is he right?
Do most viable embryos divide into eight cells by day 3, does slow growing also equal old eggs?

I asked him these questions and he said no not always but in my case probably.

I feel old and useless and that I am letting my DP down cos his sperm count is very very good and if it wasn't for my knackered tube and gynea bits in general I probably would have had a football team by now.  He even offered us donor eggs, but I know from previous conversations wiht my DP that he wont entertain this idea and I never expected to get offered that after only one tx, especially where our fertilisation rate was so good.

Have any of you been told the same about your embryo's do your embryo's get to eight cells by day 3

Sorry but I feel like a mad woman desperately grabbing for any bit of hope, I have also posted on the ARGC board I just feel that my legs have been taken from under me.  I have been thinking deep down over the last six months that we may have to face up to the fact that we wont have our own baby but I thought at least we have a further two tx's to go before hand so there was hope (because we always said we would have three goes in total). But now my DP is saying well maybe we should call it a day and look into adopting from abroard or just getting on with our lives.

I just don't think I am ready to do that now am I not being realistic?

My DP is also eight years younger than me and said it doesn't matter to him but he has years to change his mind, what if it started to matter? 

Croc


----------



## Mummyof2

Croc -  Sorry to hear you are feeling so worried. I can't answer your questions but thought I would let you know my experience to compare against.  When I had my first IVF I was 42.  I had fsh 6.1, estrodial levels good, had IVF in April 2003 with a day 3 transfer of 3 embryos resulting in twins which died by 8 weeks of my pregnancy.  I responded well to the drugs and produced 16 eggs which went on to become 12 embryos but by day 3 the embryos had begun to fragment badly.  At et I was told that I had had one good one (10 cell), one average one (8 cell) and one poor one (6 cell) put back. Those quotes - good, average and poor were told to me by the embryologist so you can see that they do match up with what you have been told at your review.  However next IVF in Nov 2003 I had 10 blastocysts (day 5 embryos) and they were screened for chromosome abnormality.  Out of the 10 3 disintegrated before being tested, 5 were abnormal and 2 were ok so I had those put back but neither implanted.  These were all perfect looking blastocysts with no sign of the fragmentation I had at my first IVF so obviously egg quality varies from cycle to cycle.  I was told that I had a 10% chance of success aged 42.  But statistics are only that and women vary considerably so I would disregard statistics as you could be the one to buck the trend.  

All the best to you

Jenny


----------



## Flopsy

Dear Croc,

So sorry to hear about this idiot Consultant and his insensitive dealing with you last night. Big ((HUGS)) to you and I hope that the crying has stopped.

I'd like to go round and give your Consultant a great big kicking.  Some of them think they are Gods rather than mediocre proponents of an inexact science.

On our first cycle at Hammersmith we had 12 eggs, 5 fertilised and 4 embies made it to day 3. One was 8 cell and the others all 6 cell.  

This cycle sadly failed and I had quite a marked immune reaction during the 2ww with sore throat, dry fever etc.

The clinic was still over the moon thought at the fertilisation rate etc and encourged us to try again. In fact the Consulatant at our follow-up graded up our chances of a positive in the future to 20%.

We were originally told 5% success rate due to my DH's cancer survivors biopsy sperm and my age.

After our second failure the Consultant began to get "heavy" about my weight being the main contributing factor. He was very happy with the embryos although we have only produced a few grade one embies and mine don't seem to be much faster at dividing than yours were.

On our next cycle it was a day 2 transfer and all were 4 cells.  2 were graded at top grade. It still failed.

Blaming IVF failure on our age is just a cop-out and an easy one for a Consultant to make. We simply do not know why your cycle failed - like the vast majority of IVF cycles.

In our case we started with MF (DH's cancer) as the cause, then the Consultant blames it on my weight (i.e. my "fault"), now we are looking at immune related issues and to be honest who knows in the end?  

Your partner could leave you, find another and discover exactly the same thing.  You are NOT to blame here and it's too early to throw in the towel because of some not very scientific comments by a professional who should know better.

Thinking of you and hoping you feel better soon. I recommend the healing powers of chocolate (especially Baskin Robbins "Rocky Road" icecream if you can get it). Kept me sane all week!

With lots of love from,


----------



## crocodile

Jenny/Annette

Thanks for your replies I am feeling a lot better and lighter after all the tears I have shed and I look an absolute fright with a red blotchy face, hair all over the place and my pj's still on.

I was prepared for him saying about my age because I am realistic and was probably why I only got five eggs but I thought the ones we got were ok and I also thought we had top graded embies and that made me positive about the next tx and somehow I feel my hope got taken away last night.

Anyway thats enough about me, Annette you haven't said how you are getting on, I hope you are ok and responding well to your new protocol I haven't stopped thinking about you and I truly hope it all starts going according to plan.  You know I thought the other day after reading your posts that you will probably end up with a baby from this cycle who started life as he/she meant to go on, giving you lots to keep you on your toes and causing you a bit of a headache and generally being a right character and then you could say to them, 'do you know you were trouble even before you were born'...and know it was true!!!

I hope so

Thanks again

croc


----------



## albali

hello. sorry about the delay in replying 
Flopsy so sorry to hear. Now I am Noristheron for 10 days to give me an af in 10days time; then its Clomid and Oestradiol valerate  for 9 days and then Cetrotide "on instructions only". That must mean if I get a response so I suppose it must be the stimulant. It is such a roller coaster. As for teh corpus luteum business, they discovered that with the high (19) progesterone level.I dont know about the medical side, but as I said I think this place is great to tell your story so people can see and maybe get support.My first  contact here was just after I'd been told, bluntly and without much sensitivity that I had no chance and to go to DE straight away. So I have been through the whole business of considering DE right from the start. Still do. But my hopes were raised  by recent events.My DP has a little boy remarkably through ivf with his former partner and who I have known since he was 2 (hes 5 now) so my relationship with him colours my view (favourably) about DE but I also know how I felt when I thought that my own was possible.  
Jennifer F  parallels in our experience.I dont know how to read these posts and reply so I can only "do" a couple at a time . Personally I take no notice of statistics. When they told me I had an FSH of 16 and to go away I thought I'll try and reduce it. I think now it was a false reading. I can t prove it  but its never been as high before (gp measurements) or since. The way I think now is that how do I want to live my life - with a child or without- advantages to both I know  having spent a lots of years without.  I'm doing what I can to  have the with-child life and I that includes with DE despite my many many collywobbles and all the awful body wracking, soul destroying, heaving grief at each piece of disappointment, but I'm just continuing until I come to the end of each option. Better post this . love to all


----------



## Rice cake

Hi Croc-looks like we are a similar age.
I recently posted similar on the gen IVF site under whether 42 is too old.
I have just had two failed IVF attempts first time one grade one & two grade two embryo's put back on 3rd day and on the second time three grade two's put back on day two.
My problem is embryo's not implanting and in the follow up following the 2nd failed attempt the consultant said the results to embryo transfer can't really be that much better but they are probably not implanting due to my age.  We asked the consultant whether we could try changing anything (eg assisted hatching,this killer cell thing) to aid implantation but the consultant said no since I got pregnant naturally when aged 39 (but it had to be terminated due to Downs).

The consultant said following those two failures he thought I only have about a 5% chance of getting pregnant on each cycle. 

In the meantime I keep hoping I will get pregnant naturally again but if that does not happen and two IVF cycles later I am not pregnant ,I think we may look into egg donation. 
I cried and cried after the 2nd IVF failure but by the time of the follow up I was more resigned to probably not being able to have a child with my own eggs.


----------



## daisyg

Hi L,

I wonder whether you could get a second opinion on the lack of implantation? I think your consultant is being rather complacent.  If you are getting good quality embryos then age is an issue but there may be other factors worth looking further into. I think it would be worth investigating this further.  

Yes, at our age egg quality is a factor, and no matter how great embryos 'look' a large percentage are likely to be aneuploid.  One way to look at the % of normal embryos is PGD for example. PGD may shed some light on whether you produce a high % of aneuploid embryos (which don't implant, for example).

I'm a great believer in a second opinion.  It may be that a different clinic with a different protocol/embryology lab might make a difference?  I don't know whether this is feasible?  Other factors will also influence result e.g.  your FSH/E2, sperm issues etc. etc.  However, the quality of your stimulation protocol and the embryology lab are also important factors, in my opinion.

The other thing that is worth looking at is immune issues and other blood tests.  Have you been tested for anything e.g. Anti-phospholipids, thrombophilias, NK Cells, ANA, Thryoid issues, insulin resistance?  Some of these can affect implantation.  I had a lot of the thrombophilia tests done through my GP, so no cost.  Some of the others have to be done privately.  Have you had uterine issues checked e.g. fibroids etc?

I don't want to confuse you.  I'd just like to help you find some answers.  It is so tough because we have to be our own advocates sometimes in order to move things forward.
Daisy
xx


----------



## Rice cake

Hi Daisy
I tried this aneuploidy screening thing on my 1st attempt but the clinic said there were not enough eggs hence embryo's to go ahead and send them off for screening.
The consultant said it can be a catch 22 for over 40's since more likely to need the screening but not enough embryo's to actually go for it.I was told that they really need  at  least 7 embryos to go for the screening but I only get  about 4 mature eggs each time and only mature eggs can fertilise.
A high percentage of the mature eggs fertilise but that no good if they don't implant.
A reason I don't get many eggs is one ovary is pretty dormant and I only tend to get one egg from it
I have been trying to figure out what ARGC is. Is it a fertility clinic or a procedure?


----------



## daisyg

Hi L,

At the Lister, they will do PGD on only 3 or 4 embryos if necessary.  They also do a 4 day transfer which may possibly be easier on the embryos.

ARGC (Assisted Reproduction and Gynaecology Centre) is a clinic in Harley St.  It has the best ivf success rates in the country I believe (although can't be sure, as HFEA don't seem to have published success rates for the UK at the moment).  It would be a good place for a second opinion I think.  I would also recommend the Lister for another opinion.  I'm sure both clinics would be happy to go over your history and maybe suggest a way forward for you.

Good Luck
Daisy


----------



## albali

hello everyone. Daisy its proabably too late and you have decided now but for what its worth I think Cornell is worth a try. You sound as if you have looked at all your options and if you feel more confident about going there then try it. You have the rest of your life to recover financailly but regret is a terrible thing to get over. As we all know. Thats how I appraoch this horrible thing we have to do. I just try to trust my judgment. You learn that as you get older in other fields but with this we just seem to be unable to be logical about it which is not surprising , but you sound ais though you know the ropes and just trust yourself. When they told me  right at the first appointment my chances were quote negligible go for DE I thought  right I'll go through all the steps -try alternative medicine, then ivf,then DE and I'm sticking to that plan. I didnt realise I'd only be on step 2 2 years later. I just earn my money and spend it on what is my priority at the moment and I think that at the end of the day if i dont  have a child I shall just  feel as if I have done all I can  Flopsy hope you have  made a decision. Use everything I say and then move onto plan B. Everyone else hope you have restful weekends. I've got a boisterous 5 year old plus a demented parent for the weekend so no rest there!!!! .love and luck albali


----------



## Flopsy

Hi Goldies,

Finally feeling sane enough to send another update. Have had an eventful few days. Transferred DH's biopsy sample and our frosties to the clinic. Bit emotional for DH.....

The good news is that my E2 levels have finally started to take off. They have increased dramtically over the past 3 days.  I also had an IVIG yesterday which should help keep the immune system from over-reacting.

At this rate we need another couple of days stimming and then EC probably Tuesday. I can't believe that I am doing this again. 

Better go as DH is about to chase me with a needle.

Maureen - thinking of you and hoping all OK. Congratulations on your engagement. Your DF is getting a great woman!

Albali - thank you for your kind words!

Daisy - hope that things are working out for you!  Sorry that I have not been better able to give advice. This is all such torture.

Dawn - sorry to hear about your decision. I guess I would still go with the DE cycle but not confident.  What a dilemma. Wishing you well!

With love to all the wonderful Goldies from,


----------



## Mummyof2

Flopsy - so pleased all is looking good    All the best for et next week.  We are all thinking about you and hoping for  

Jenny


----------



## kelly-michelle

Hi to all, Thank you Albali for your kind words and I hope the weekend wasn't too strenuous for you. We're both still a bit tired after a friends party. Well so far so good  I had a scan last week, all is ok. started the cyclogest pessaries, and dh will be providing his bit on Monday.  I'll then need to go in on Weds for ET. We still can't believe that this is actually happening and still realise that's there's still a long way to go but if its meant to be then it will happen . 
I booked a week off as work is quite stressful and that's it.
Still very much trying to keep both feet on the ground and having calming aromatherapy baths.
My love to all you goldies  don't give up there are always options.  Please keep me in your thoughts as you are in mine.


----------



## crocodile

Hi just wanted to say Good luck Kelly for Wednesday I hope you are the first of many BFP’s on this board this year… 

Flopsy I am just so glad that everything is now going in the right direction, why don’t
they realise that you know your body best eh!!! I really hope everything goes well for Tuesday

Hi to everyone else hope you had good weekend. 
As for me, well, after a shaky start last week,  we had a wonderful engagement. DP even got down on one knee and proposed in front of everyone at the Restraraunt which totally surprised me.  The whole evening was really lovely and I just looked at him and thought well we may not have a baby but we do have something very very special.  
We have walked a long hard road since we met eight years ago and have had to come through some pretty rough times, times that would have split other couples up, but it has only made us stronger and that says it all really.

Have a good week everyone and keep us posted on your progress  

Maureen


----------



## buzz

Morning all!

Nice to see you back on the screen Croc - last time we were on the 2ww at the same time...what a nightmare that all became...

Flopsy, good to hear you are on a good vibe at the moment - so many trials and tribulations...do we ever feel like guinea pigs!?

Yes, we have decided to continue with the DE and we rather unceremoniously jabbed the decapetyl in my 'derriere' saturday night...now to just wait for AF and timing .....let's hope the body behaves better with someone elses eggs!

I wish all a great week and lot of good news I hope...

love
Dawn


----------



## Flopsy

Hi Goldies,

Jenny, Dawn, Daisy, Croc, Albali, Laine and Fee. Thank you for all of your support.

Had my trigger injection last night and all set for EC tomorrow morning. Feel like I am in the eye of the storm. Remarkably calm and optimistic.

This is my first day for a very long time when I have not had injections, scans, blood tests or had to face a doctor. Bliss. Snoozed until late. Am ringing around the local beauty places trying to get a facial or a pedicure for a final treat.

Dawn - good luck to you!  We could really do with some good news for the Goldies.

Kelly-Michelle - Wishing you all the very best for your ET on Wednesday.  

Croc- lovely news about the proposal. Sounds very special indeed. Congratulations.

With love to all the Goldies from,


----------



## crocodile

Flopsy

So pleased I really hope you have a bumper crop, I really do have a good feeling about this tx

Good luck for tomorrow

Maureen


----------



## Mummyof2

Flopsy - will be thinking of you at ec tomorrow.

All the best

J


----------



## daisyg

Yay Flopsy!

Thank goodness you've got here!  Wishing all the very best for EC.  Keeping finger's crossed for you.  Pamper yourself now!

Take Care
Daisy
xx


----------



## jaydon

Hello everyone,

I am assuming it's ok to post here given my history given below. Not really up with jargon etc, so forgive me in advance. Just looking for a place for a chat and moral support. Stressful time at mo.  - changing clinics and waiting to have variety of tests. Hoping can get them all done, so that we can start our 4th ICSI attempt in Feb. Trying to think positively, but our experiences have been challenging as we have hit problems at completely different stages each time, which means we're going to be waiting for problems . Hoping the hurdles won't be there this time! Need a bit of luck. 

Very best wishes to everyone,


Jaydon


----------



## crocodile

Just wanted to say hi to Jaydon and good luck with your fourth attempt.  I have only had one attempt so far (next one in May) and found that really stressful so I admire your resilience and I hope it pays off in the end 

And I meant to say hello to Dawn yesterday but was on a bit of a high and forgot you in my post apologies good luck with this cycle

To everyone else hello..

Got to go but going to keep thinking positive thoughts for Flopsy

Maureen


----------



## Heston26

Hi Crocodile!!

Have just seen your post re your engagement!

How romantic, you lucky girl. Congratulations and I hope you continue to be so strong and happy together.

Love

Francescax


----------



## Fee

GOOD LUCK TODAY FLOPSY

Jaydon - you are hardly an oldie - but welcome nevertheless!!!  

Croc - WOW!!!    Wonderful. This is going to be your year!

Had a scan at the Lister on Monday - and clomid is having a dramatic effect on my ovaries! Pity they'll be wasted   ET with Max is set for next Monday. PLEASE send all positive vibes you can   

Fee xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## daisyg

Hi Goldies,

Good luck to Flopsy.
Congratuations to Croc.
Good luck Fee for your ET

I am in a panic!  I have just had a phone call offering me donor embryos!  I am still deciding whether to use my own eggs one last time and also trying to finish immune testing.

I think I will have to turn them down, but I just don't know.  Maybe this was meant to be?!

I have some thinking to do now.

Daisy
x


----------



## Fee

Daisy - THINK very carefully before turning them down.  I have a gorgeous god daughter who is the result of donor eggs. And her mum was 44 when they were put back - and they were put back in the January!

Maybe this is meant to be

Fee xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Flopsy

Dear Goldies,

Just a quickie as I am very woozy after my EC. Just wanted to let you all know that it went very, very well. WE GOT 11 EGGS!

Ok, not as fabulous as the other two tried (12 & 15) but very respectable indeed and more than we have dared to hope for... given the fiasco....

Now, I know at least one will be too big (that pesky leading follicle) but I do hope that there will be some good usable mature ones in the bunch.

Next hurdle is to thaw my DH's frozen biopsy sample and see how many wrigglers they can find.  Should hear from them tomorrow with the result.

Now back to bed for me.

Daisy - so sorry cannot advise. Would be tempted by those eggs though. Big (HUGS) to you!

with lots of love from,


----------



## daisyg

Hi Flopsy,

11 eggs sounds good to me.  Wishing all the best for fert. and ET.
Thinking of you (have a rest now!).
Daisy
x


----------



## Mummyof2

Flopsy - fantastic news - 11 eggs   Well done.

Daisy - what a dilemma.  I think I would try with donor embryos as they have been offered and if it doesn't work you can always try again with your own eggs.

All the best

J


----------



## Lois

Flopsy

So far so good - that's great news. Wishing you even better news for tomorrow 

Love to everyone else - will try & catch up prperly soon when I have some energy back!

Loisxxx


----------



## albali

Hello everyone. Good news on this site. Amazing news Flopsy about the 11 eggs. Everything crossed for you.  And Kelly Michelle I wish you all the very best for tomorrow. We're the same age (46) it seems. Its not too old for anything. Thats what I say. My nanna wa 48 when she had my mother and as I read somewhere over the weekend (which seemed  to suit us) (translated from the Spanish) "in the world of destiny there are no statistics". And an engagement. Croc. If i dont get married soon Ill be booking my honeymoon with Saga holidays!! Mind you with these mood swings I'll be looking for a new husband to be  rather than honeymoon.!! Daisy,  Try to think of the bigger picture. I know how it feels and there is always the possibility that if it works with the DE that could have a positive effect on your body and  on your state of mind for a further attempt with your own if thats what you still want afterwards .  What is the timing like. Is it accept now  or there will be no other offer, or can you accept and delay until you've tried again, or is it a question of finances ie cant afford both another try and the DE in the time allowed? I think I will be facing exactly the same decision soonish ie whether to continue trying or go for DE before I'm much older) so I'm interested to hear what you think.  As for me I'm waiting now for af and then start clomid and another drug to see if that does the trick. lots of love and luck to all. albali


----------



## kelly-michelle

Hi Goldies,especially Albali, Flopsy and Crocodile  Unfortunately I'm posting this when I should be at the clinic. Our donor did not produce enough eggs, so it's back to square one. Dh was so supportive and I took it on the chin.(I was at work so crying was out of the question)  I've taken a few days off as I already had them booked and I'll probably paint the bathroom and do a bit of retail therapy.
We're not giving up yet because if it's meant to be it will be 
Love,big hugs and kisses to you all 
Kelly-michelle


----------



## buzz

Dear Flopsy

good on you girl!  that is a fine number of eggs!!
fingers crossed for next stage...

Daisy - I feel for you because I had the same quandary re going for the donor or seeing if I was pregnant naturally (because I had a good feeling for once that my body might have worked).  I have decided to continue with DE, because I think my own eggs are just not good enough (not enough past success in fertilisation etc...)...

This won't help, but once you make decision, you have to wipe the other option out of your mind and carry on as positively as possible.

Best and love
Dawn


----------



## Flopsy

Hi Goldies,

Mixed feelings on the fetilisation rate for the eggs yesterday.

Out of the 11 collected, 7 were mature and injected. Of those we now have 4 embies on the go.

Bit sad as this is not as good as previous attempts but the glass is definitely half full rather than empty. I know that I sound like a spoiled princess when I say that. It's letting go of the IVF fantasy cycle....

IT ONLY TAKES ONE after all!

The ARGC's plan is to wait and see what stage they are at tomorrow. If all four are still going strong they may wait another day to see what happens.  I think they are going for the best three.... that is if we get to three.

Any ideas/advice appreciated.

With love from,


----------



## Flopsy

Oh Kelly-Michelle,

So very sorry to read the bad news. You must be gutted after working up to this, although you do sound so very brave.

IVF is so unfair.  Hope that you are OK and another donor comes up soon.

With love from,


----------



## Lois

Dear Flopsy

Thanks for posting your news.

I know you wanted more to fertilise but at the end of the day you're still in with a chance with 4 embies & hopefully they will go from strength to strength.

Wishing you all the very best for tomorrow - you deserve this one to be the one.

Loisxxx


----------



## daisyg

Hi Goldies,

Good luck for tomorrow Flopsy - hoping and praying for this cycle.

Daisy
xx


----------



## Mummyof2

Flopsy - hoping that those embies have divided well and are growing strongly today.

Kelly - so sorry to hear that your donor didn't produce enough eggs - hugs to you for the major disappointment.

All the best to everyone else.

J


----------



## Flopsy

Hi Goldies,

We had ET today as one of our embies did not make it over night.

The ARGC was happy to put back all three that survived. The good news is that quality was high. They grade them from 1-4 with 4 being the top. Two of ours were grade 4 and the other a grade three.

DH is trying to get me off the computer so I won't ******* on for long.

Feeling very emotional now. This will be my fourth 2ww and it doesn't get any easier. Still I am cautiously optimistic and even if it doesn't work out - it was worth trying in the first place.

When my DH had his cancer and they discovered afterwards that he was not producing sperm they told us not to bother. Well we did bother and it took a long time just to get started.  Now all these years later we are still trying.

Off to bed for me with a big piece of chocolate cake now!

With love from,


----------



## Mummyof2

Flopsy - great news that you have had 3 high quality embies put back.  Happy hugs to you.  Just take it easy now and all the best for  

Jenny x


----------



## Lois

Dear Flopsy

Congratulations on achieving top grade embies. May your's & your Dh's tenacity be rewarded with a BFP  You certainly derserve it. It's just amazing how many years of commitment this has taken. Take it easy Flopsy & just to let you know I've got everything crossed for you.

Loisxxxxx


----------



## saphy75

flopsy

just wanted to congratulate you on your top grade embies and wish you loads of luck  

pam xx


----------



## albali

Hello all. Just logged on and wanted to say first of allsorry to Kelly about your disappointment. I'm sure its only a setback and you will get another donor. You sound very balanced and I'm sure that will help you , but I know that its not easy and comes at a price.  Its so difficult to maintain ones strength and equilibrium but try to and  just keep on going. And congratulations to Flopsy, a fine example of persistence. Grade 4 is great and  two of them and a spare - its only takes one.  i do hope it is good news over the next 2 weeks.  love and luck


----------



## buzz

Dear Flopsy

Excellent news that you have had 3 fine embies put back...everyone is behind you...and my dh and I wish you a pleasant, chocolate cake filled weekend...

Stay warm! and 'sit on those eggs'!

best
dawn x


----------



## Fee

Terrific news FLopsy -
Off to post your news on the Jan / Feb thread


----------



## Fee

This thread has gone a bit quiet ??MMM

Anyway - to update you on my news, we had Max AND A SURPRISE SIBLING EMBIE - put back yesterday!  

See our news on Rainbow - Max and Mabel thread

Hope you are all OK

Flopsy - see you're busy on the 2ww boards. I'm too nervous to post there - but keeping an eye on you all

Fee


----------



## Flopsy

OMG Fee,

Just nipped over and read your news. Promptly burst into tears of happiness!!!! 

Breaking out a crate of virtual champagne!!  We 2ww & preggy Goldies are only  allowed a little sip to toast your good fortune but the other Goldies can have a great big glass.

You lucky, lucky girl. Enjoy the 2ww. It does put an incredible spin on things doesn't it?

With love from,


----------



## Mummyof2

Fee - wow, fantastic news about having two blastocyst embies to put back.   

I can remember dh driving me back from Nottingham in that reclining position and dreading every bump.   We even stopped for a rest half way home.  

When I got pregnant with my first IVF my embies were fragmented so I don't think it means bad news.  Fingers crossed for twins     then  

Flopsy - how are you doing hun?  Ok I hope.  Thinking of you and hoping for   for you as well.

We had our home visit for adoption the other day.  Now just a case of waiting to go on preparation course probably in March or April.  It's a long old process.

All the best to everyone else.

Jenny


----------



## cygnus

Hello all Goldies.
Greetings from Cygnus, and my thanks to Laine for replying to my note on the Introductions board and for pointing me in this direction.
I think this site is fantastic, it offers wonderful support to women experiencing a very special form of emotional and physical torture. Sometimes family and friends are just not the right people to help with these very special issues.
I have suffered from a rare chronic illness since I was 23 years old, with bad endometriosis thrown in for good measure! All in all these problems have made it impossible to even think about trying to conceive until now (I am 44). My consultant at The Hammersmith has just referred me to the IVF unit as my condition is not really in remission, but he understands that I  cannot wait any longer.
I  suffer the terrible agony of having three nieces who I cannot bear to see. Just buying birthday cards, Christmas presents etc is  emotionally taxing. I can't bear walking through childrens departments in shops.  I can't even write this without crying. I am sure I am not the only one who suffers like this. Sadly, families are not always able to understand, and my previously good relationship with my in-laws disintegrated when their first grandchild arrived. They just did not see the whole issue from my angle.
So, well done again for a superb site where these very private agonies can be shared.
Hope I have not bored everybody. I will follow this thread with interest and post again soon (When I have something more useful to say).


----------



## albali

Hello. So sorry to read waht youre going through.  I'm so glad you have found this site because it is the only place where you can be sure that your feelings will be understood. This infertility business is the most emotionally draining I'v ever had, and now I'm in ths position of you in not wanting to see /do thing with my lovely neice and I too fellout big style with my family when my sister announced her pregnacy hard on the heels of my m/c after lots and lots of waiting and upset. It really does make all the difference because if you try to tell those close to you they always come up with platitudes or just try to cheer you up becasue they cant bear to see you so upset, and thats not really what you wnat. Its knowing that the person who is listening really understands. That makes the difference. As always good luck and take care.


----------



## crocodile

Just wanted to say hi to Cygnus

We never got the go ahead for IVF until I had just turned 42 as following an Ectopic at 37 (which I nearly died so had emergency surgery) I have had to have a number of operations.

You are right as much as family and friends try to be supportive they can never truly understand and it is only on this site you meet try kindred spirits

The very sad thing is everyone on here is so kind and generous and caring and would obviously make wonderful parents that it is particulalry tragic that it hasn't happened to many of them

Anyway welcome aboard and you may find you become a FF junky like me, I post all over the place

Croc


----------



## Flopsy

Hi Goldies,

The 2ww is dragging on and I've had a full bevy of symptoms and drug reactions. My 2ww usually has bleeding to herald in the second week but I think that the Gestone injections will keep that at bay more than the pessaries. It's now day 8 (after transfer) which is the day I started spotting on most attempts.

Dawn, Lois, Jen, Albali, Daisy & Pam - thank you for your cheers and good wishes. It feels much better to you that you are all behind me!!

Fee - fellow 2ww cellmate - hope that things are progressing well and your two embies are snuggling in.

Cygnus - welcome to the Goldies, so sorry to hear about your history. I have a neurological illness with immune system problems and this also meant that I did not try to be a Mother until a late age. Then my DH developed cancer so we were further delayed.

Hope that the Hammersmith treat you better then I. See the following link to a thread for some comments. I really did like the staff a great deal but some of the consultants leave a lot to be desired. Hope that you get a good one!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=21615.0

Croc - saw the photo of your wedding dress on the ARGC link. It's fabulous!!! - and so much better with the long sleeves than the short. What an auspicious start to the wedding planning.

Jenny - glad to hear that you got the home visit out of the way - that must have been nervewracking. Wishing you all the best for the adoption course - sure you will fly thru and be their star pupil.

Dawn - hope that you are going OK, my lovely?

Daisy - what decision did you make in the end about the DE offer? Thinking of you and the difficult time you are having. Will need to strike a special Goldies "Tenacity" Medal for you! Sending lots of love.

With love to all the fabulous Goldies from,


----------



## albali

Hello again. Does anyone know what this means. Day 7 scan today (clomid and oestridol) and my oestrogen level is 970.  The scan showed "not much" and I have to go back tomorrow Friday to see the consultant. Is 970 poor. It looks as thought the follicle response is poor but i just dont know. I suppose teh answer is to wait until  tomorrow and see what he man says but i just thought someone might have a clue.  Good luck on 2ww flopsy and love a nd luck to all. reagrds


----------



## Mummyof2

Flopsy - good to hear that all is going well    Thinking of you and fee.

Albali - sorry, can't help you with oestrogen levels.  Hope you get your answers tomorrow.  Thinking of you as well.

All the best

Jenny


----------



## Flopsy

Hi Albali,

Sorry that your clinic have spooked you with this information. 970 is not really poor at all and I wonder if the confusion for your clinic is over the lack of follies on the scan as they would expect a few at that level.  On my last cycle it took forever to get to 1000 but was fine after that.

Hope all is more reassuring tomorrow and lots of follies show up!

With love from,


----------



## albali

Hello. Thanks Flopsy and Jenny. Just got back from the clinic and  and I think I have been spooked. You never know if its 970/1000 or 970/10000. Saw the consultant and he counted 6 follicles so I'm now on menopur 300 perday and go back on Monday.  When they took the scan yesterday they could see lots of little ones but it was only when thye got the blood results back that they told me to come in friday and not leave me until Monday. Makes you wonder  just how closely an individual is monitored. I got two conflicting messages and luckily I'm a persistent  kind of person so I kept ringing back. Anyway they are 11.10 and 4 x 9 mm so fingers crossed they will grow and who knows maybe some more. Cant do anymore now except wait as we all know. Hope you all have peaceful weekends. love  xxx


----------



## Mummyof2

Albali - all sounding good to me    Let us know how you get on.

All the best

Jenny


----------



## buzz

Hey Fee - just doing a quick check before I turn off the computer for the weekend!!  Congratulations and thousands of positive vibes to you on the 2ww....always chuffed to bits when its one of us goldies!

Flopsy - you sound in good spirits - good girl - like your comments about sipping champagne...I am excused at present to enjoy a large slurp!...

..Mind you it will probably give me indigestion...as these drugs have turned me into indigestion queen - and I never suffer fom it normally!!!!

Vowed to definitely keep off horse riding if I get pregnant - as much as I love my horse, she managed to flip me off in a nano second yesterday (I was in doze mode and she saw 'something') - I know probably never would have, but it is such a temptation when you know the horse so well - 11 years I have had her - but when they do impersonations of a trampoline it isn't much fun!!

Anyway - off for that champers!

best to all

love
dawn


----------



## handh

Hi Cygnus
Just to welcome you to the site. I have only been around the site for about 2 weeks and it has been totally inspirational to me. The support out there is immense and makes fertility issues that much more tolerable on a daily basis. Sorry to hear your history. We all need as much support as possible during bad times, and you are exactly right that family and friends sometimes find it difficult to offer appropriate support at times like this. So i send you the biggest cuddle in the world which is warm and long lasting . Keep posting on FF.
Lots of thought
handh


----------



## Fee

Hi girls 

AF arrived this morning - ending our long, long dream of a baby brother or sister for our wonderful girl.       We are absolutely devastated, as you can imagine. 

Flopsy- will be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping for good news for you

Fee xxxxx


----------



## buzz

oh Fee

I am so sorry to hear your news - we'll be thinking of you - big hugs and love

Dx


----------



## saphy75

fee so sorry to read your news hun sending you both a big  

pam xx


----------



## Mummyof2

Fee - so so sorry to hear that AF turned up      Gutted for you, dd and dh.  Hugs to you hon.

Jenny x


----------



## dollyzx

Fee 
My heart goes out to you all 
Love & thoughts 
Dollyzx xxxx


----------



## Rachel

Fee - Sending you lots of love and hugs.    Thinking of you.

All my love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## Rachel

New home this way Goldies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=22265.new#new


----------

